

Chatroulette Data: Help Compile (NSFW) - robertjmoore
http://vandelay.whatsmyimage.com/cr/profile.php
I've compiled a bunch of scraped video stills from chatroulette, but I need a human review of each photo to identify the gender, estimated age, and certain attributes of what appears in the photo.<p>Since these are from chatroulette, some of these photos will undoubtedly be NSFW.<p>Once all the data is compiled, I'll publish the results to HackerNews.  If you can donate a minute to profile a few photos at the link provided, I promise the result will be super interesting.<p>Thanks in advance (and please forgive the awful UI).
======
cryptnoob
This is painful. You haven't even bothered to use a label on the radio
buttons, so my click area is larger.

But even had you done that, it would only have been mildly less painful.

Use every inch of screen real-estate available on well defined click areas, so
people can rapid fire answer the questions without it becoming a mouse
accuracy test.

Better yet, Ask a single question at a time, and at every mouse click, bring
up the next question (again using all the screen area available, so an over-
caffeinated person on a trampoline can still hit their click points easily).
After the last question is clicked, automatically bring up the next picture,
and start the procedure again.

~~~
bricestacey
This is a good idea for rapid answers.

Ask only 1 question about the picture with answers with labels and keyboard
shortcuts. Pictures would get answered partially, but could be in the queue
until fully answered.

~~~
Timothee
Keyboard shortcut would definitely help a lot.

------
jashmenn
I think there is a huge opportunity in chatrroulette if we can just solve the
"penis problem".

I've used chatroulette a few times over the past week and if you find someone
"normal" to talk to it can be a lot of fun. That said, you spend most of your
time "nexting" perverts.

I've been toying with eye-tracking using computer vision for assisting
individuals who find themselves paralyzed after a car accident, stroke etc.
But I'm not (yet) a CV expert, so I have a long road ahead of me. Part of my
desire in this field is to have the computer boot and automatically detect the
face and specific facial features from the webcam, with no calibration.

There is a lot of existing work in this area and it seems to me if we can
detect a mouth on a face in a video stream we could use the same methods to
detect someone jerking off.

I think the hardest part in the process would be finding an army of labelers
that would put up with labeling the disturbing imagery. (Can you even submit
this kind of material to mechanical turk? I'm not sure.)

------
_Lemon_
Adding label tags around the text for each icon would make it easier and
faster for the user.

Larger area to click = faster and easier to use.

------
bravura
Why are we helping you annotate this data set?

Are you going to share the annotated data set?

~~~
robertjmoore
Yes, I'm going to conduct analysis on the data and publish a report.

Thanks to everyone who has been helping out!

~~~
natch
I think the commenter was asking about the raw annotated data.

~~~
robertjmoore
Sure I'd have no problem with that. There is a vote convergence system in the
backend so there will be a bunch of raw votes on each image that I could
easily export if someone wanted them.

------
tbgvi
Do you have plans for the data? Are you going to give others access to it?

I pitched in a little, until I couldn't take it any more :) A way of
hiding/blocking an image while you answer might be helpful for this sort of
thing.

------
pbiggar
You should add an 'ambiguous' option for the person's gender. This is the
second person I haven't been sure about.

------
delackner
Maybe I'm too obtuse, but the instructions suggested to me not that you wanted
us to categorize the image, but, since the image I got was of an empty room
with a sofa, it was a placeholder and you were going to bring back an image
that matches the "search" criteria...

~~~
robertjmoore
It's OK, the script is waiting for convergence of multiple votes so no single
mistake will taint the results

------
helwr
try Mechanical Turk, <https://www.mturk.com/mturk/welcome>

------
bricestacey
Add keyboard shortcuts to speed things up.

------
akl
Where are you getting this image data from, out of curiosity?

Also, any plans to publish a live report? I'd be more inclined to keep helping
out if there were some interesting graphs I could look at; the promise of a
future report is less enticing :)

------
robertjmoore
All done! Thanks so much HN- I will be sure to post the report here once I've
gone through the data!!

